# Home multi gym vectra 1450



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just finished building a small gym for the days that I have to work late or I'm unable to get to my local gym , the room isn't huge 2.5m wide by approx 3m long , I'm considering purchasing a Vectra 1450 on line home multi gym from fitness superstore it's not cheap @ £2800 smackers but it ticks all of my boxes , small compact & fits in a corner & loads of excercies that you can do on it , some great demo vids on you tube ..

Any of you guys know anything of the Vectra 1450 machine ?

Thanks for reading


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Costly and likely to have low resale value.

in all honesty, get a Powertec lever gym and a set of ironmaster dummbells much much cheaper. You can pick up a used powertec lever gym for less than £400 , ironmaster dummbells used for less than £400 and some used olympic weights for around £200.

all this takes up less room and you can do pretty much everything you need to do.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

How many times a month are you going to be using this gym?

I would say just get a bench and some dumbells to start off with and see how often you use it. A power rack would fit or you could get a hex bar for training your legs.


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you for the replies , still thinking it over , just put finishing touches to the gym & now need to add some gear .

Im not going to cancel my main gym membership as I love where I go & it's on my way home from work , often get there 4:30 - 5pm do a work out , steam room , shower & home for tea 7pm all washed & ready for the evening .

I tend to have a cut off time of 5:30pm if I'm not there by then I don't go but to be fair that doesn't happen very often so guess it won't get to much use , probably at the weekends so could be used 8 - 10 times per month , plus the kids have the option to use it as well of course .

Here's the gym the area behind the etched glass is the gym area .


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Bench and olympic free weights and dumbbells. I am fortunate enough to have a large garage for my stuff. I bought it piece by piece, mostly from private sellers for a fraction of what they paid. Almost have everything I want


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

nice demo of the multi gym I found on you tube


----------



## Tiny01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Well I bit the bullet & had the 1450 installed on Monday & I'm well pleased with it so far , still finding my way round the machine & the excercies availiable but so far so good well happy


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I recently set up a home gym.. (still in the process) one for use at home if i miss training on my lunch break and for the wife to use it whilst on maternity leave.

My set up focus more on compound movement as to yours the machine exercises. The only exercise i dont think i will be doing is deadlifts. Will now do rack pulls in replacement if i cant get into my local gym at lunch to train.

I need to rubber mat the floor and add big wall mirrors. Will be adding plate weight tree along with DB's soon.

View attachment 122723


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

herc said:


> I recently set up a home gym.. (still in the process) one for use at home if i miss training on my lunch break and for the wife to use it whilst on maternity leave.
> 
> My set up focus more on compound movement as to yours the machine exercises. The only exercise i dont think i will be doing is deadlifts. Will now do rack pulls in replacement if i cant get into my local gym at lunch to train.
> 
> ...


 That is a proper sweet setup man.... dont blame you for not doing deadlifts off your floor.....even with rubber mats, if you have under floor heating the results will not be pretty! Id knock up a cheap platform.... youtube has some cool vids and theyre dead easy to make...


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

ausmaz said:


> That is a proper sweet setup man.... dont blame you for not doing deadlifts off your floor.....even with rubber mats, if you have under floor heating the results will not be pretty! Id knock up a cheap platform.... youtube has some cool vids and theyre dead easy to make...


 Was looking at the platforms - The room height is 2.4m which allows me to do chins with near half a head clearance. If i was to put this on a platform it will decrease the ROM of the chins and the wife loves her chin ups lol. I was going to get 20mm thick rubber mats and lay them down to keep the carpet fresh from dirt/chalk etc.

Heading up to local gym store at the weekend as i could do with more weight and the plate tree to stack the plates away. Currently have 145kg. We also have a treadmill in the room too.

I am missing the gym today as car is in for service so I will hopefully hit shoulders tonight at home. Push press / KB press / side laterals / rear laterals


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

herc said:


> Was looking at the platforms - The room height is 2.4m which allows me to do chins with near half a head clearance. If i was to put this on a platform it will decrease the ROM of the chins and the wife loves her chin ups lol. I was going to get 20mm thick rubber mats and lay them down to keep the carpet fresh from dirt/chalk etc.
> 
> Heading up to local gym store at the weekend as i could do with more weight and the plate tree to stack the plates away. Currently have 145kg. We also have a treadmill in the room too.
> 
> I am missing the gym today as car is in for service so I will hopefully hit shoulders tonight at home. Push press / KB press / side laterals / rear laterals


 Can you not make your platform around the shape of your rack? The gym i train at has like a 'cut-out' style so the rack doesnt actually sit on the platform....


----------

